# LG introduces Tv with "wireless" HDMI connectivity.



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.popsci.com/gear-amp-gadgets/article/2009-01/lg-introduces-first-tvs-us-wireless-hdmi









Nobody's had their hands on one yet, I can't wait to see this in stores.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I can hear the Monster Cable execs weeping.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah, they'll just throw another layer of shielding on that 4ga. HDMI, and call it deluxe.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

well, you would still need an HDMI cable from your components to the box. For example if you have a playstation3 or a DirecTV box or something.

Sony had these on the market earlier this year. The XBR10 series and they started pulling them off the market. I thought it was because of the wireless connectivity part, but maybe it was something else.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Nah, they'll just throw another layer of shielding on that 4ga. HDMI, and call it deluxe.


or come out with an air osmosis inhibitor that makes the air better for HDMI signals.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Panasonic has been shipping the Z1 series with 60GHz wireless "HDMI" since July or so. I've said from the beginning that I'm not willing to pay a lot of money to trim 1" or so of thickness from a flat-panel, it's hanging on the wall, what difference does it really make??

http://hdguru.com/panasonic-tc-p54z1-thin-beautiful-and-fabulous-hd-guru-exclusive-first-review/535/


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Samsung also had a version of this last year and then discontinued it.

The benefit of this is that you only need to worry about the power cable hanging from the TV when it is up on the wall. I would love to not have to worry about hiding cables in the wall or having them hang down from the TV.

- Merg


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

If Samsung had a version and discontinued it...
And Sony had a version and discontinued it...
That doesnt make me want to run out and buy one. Something is up.


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

bidger said:


> I can hear the Monster Cable execs weeping.


Not going to happen. They are too busy and too giddy filing suits against anyone and everyone for the use of the word monster. What, I'm about to get a letter from them for using the word monster twice in this reply.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Juanus said:


> If Samsung had a version and discontinued it...
> And Sony had a version and discontinued it...
> That doesnt make me want to run out and buy one. Something is up.


I hope it's better than the wireless composite nodes I bought last year for the tv in the kitchen. They'd booger up every time the fridge kicked on, or the microwave was run. Super Lame.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

The principal use for such a thing would be remote access to a DVR or cable box. The article seems to indicate that it is line-of-sight or nearly so, which makes it pretty much worthless.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

4HiMarks said:


> The principal use for such a thing would be remote access to a DVR or cable box. The article seems to indicate that it is line-of-sight or nearly so, which makes it pretty much worthless.


Very true, I'd probably pass unless it was RF capable.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

At CES last year Panasonic demo'd a 60GHZ solution. It was roped off so only the people demo'ing the gear could get near it. Probably because walking in the wrong place with too many people would have killed the signal. The 60Ghz band looks promising, but it's a long way from being ready for prime time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Nah, they'll just throw another layer of shielding on that 4ga. HDMI, and call it deluxe.


I can see it now..."Get our new Monster Superwhampladyne HDMI cable...It's better then wireless" 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

They demoed that unit at the CES 2009 show this past January.

Neat to see it actually being released as a production product.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I find myself wondering how long before A/V component will come with wireless HDMI built in. It's the future. :grin:

Mike


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Samsung also had a version of this last year and then discontinued it.
> 
> The benefit of this is that you only need to worry about the power cable hanging from the TV when it is up on the wall. I would love to not have to worry about hiding cables in the wall or having them hang down from the TV.
> 
> - Merg


There is a square plastic insert home theater builders use by cutting a hole in the drywall and inserting this plastic insert for all of the wires going to the wall hung flat panels. A second insert is placed at baseboard level for the wires to exit the drywall and connect to the hardware.

These holes are easily patched if removal ever becomes necessary.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a very good friend who is a home theater geek. He has pursued wireless HD for years now to one conclusion...

It just isn't ready for prime time, it is inconsistent, easily interfered with and just not stable enough to make its use practical.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> There is a square plastic insert home theater builders use by cutting a hole in the drywall and inserting this plastic insert for all of the wires going to the wall hung flat panels. A second insert is placed at baseboard level for the wires to exit the drywall and connect to the hardware.
> 
> These holes are easily patched if removal ever becomes necessary.


The point is though that you still have to put two holes in the wall and run the cables through there.

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just because you _can_ mount a flat-panel display on the wall doesn't necessarily mean you _should_.


----------

